# walk-in condensator draining to mop sink??



## heartofglass (Mar 11, 2014)

We're installing a small walk-in cooler and we've been told that the condensator needs to drain w/ an indirect connection to a floor drain. Health inspector said it can "drain to any of your floor drains or floor sinks." Has anyone seen one draining to a floor-mounted janitorial/mop sink, and is there any reason NOT to do that per code? It's (kind of, sort of) a floor sink, right? The plumber said to check w/ inspector, but the inspector is on vacation. This is in California. I can't see any reason why this would be unsanitary if we're leaving an air gap as we would to the sunken floor sink/drain?

Maybe I'm misunderstanding a fundamental difference between how a sunken floor sink and a floor-mounted mop sink are plumbed or where they go to, but what comes out of the walk-in is just a bit of condensation, which hardly seems more dirty than what goes into the mop sink... right?


----------



## heartofglass (Mar 11, 2014)

(As a side note, every other bar in town just has a BUCKET in their walk-in cooler. Guess we missed the boat on whenever THAT was up to code...)


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 11, 2014)

heartofglass said:
			
		

> We're installing a small walk-in cooler and we've been told that the condensator needs to drain w/ an indirect connection to a floor drain. Health inspector said it can "drain to any of your floor drains or floor sinks." Has anyone seen one draining to a floor-mounted janitorial/mop sink, and is there any reason NOT to do that per code? It's (kind of, sort of) a floor sink, right? The plumber said to check w/ inspector, but the inspector is on vacation. This is in California. I can't see any reason why this would be unsanitary if we're leaving an air gap as we would to the sunken floor sink/drain?Maybe I'm misunderstanding a fundamental difference between how a sunken floor sink and a floor-mounted mop sink are plumbed or where they go to, but what comes out of the walk-in is just a bit of condensation, which hardly seems more dirty than what goes into the mop sink... right?


Yes it can when provided an air gap.

AIR GAP (Drainage System). The unobstructed vertical distance through the free atmosphere between the outlet of the waste pipe and the flood level rim of the receptacle into which the waste pipe is discharging.


----------



## heartofglass (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, looks like it's going to work after talking to health dept!


----------

